# pics from opening day



## FISHONAJ (Oct 25, 2005)

Had a great time and the only shots i took were these pictures. Lots of time to think sitting in the woods. I thought about all the times i hunted with dad, my brother and uncle Ed, as well as my friends i've known for years. 

Times are changing on the farm down in Hillsboro. 10 years ago i can't remember ever seeing a turkey, now they're EVERYWHERE!!! I read the turkey page, but need input please. I hope everyone had a fun and safe hunt like mine...AJ Johnson III


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Great pictures man. I did just as you did. Sat and enjoyed my thoughts. I sat by myself for about two hours and then went and sit with my brother and best friend. We didn't see anything else that day but had 5 hours of great fun laughing and talking. Good thing no one else was there, they would have shot us for having so much fun. Anymore I enjoy the time out in the woods with them and could really care about shooting to much. I've learned at my age there are a lot of things more important than just getting a deer. The last 4 days were worth more to me than any deer could have been. I hope I can get them back down there Saturday and Sunday for a few more days. I know I'll try my best to get them down there for black powder, even if we never leave the house, we'll have a great time. Thanks for reminding me about the time relaxing.


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice pictures AJ
Can't get much better than that
Geowol


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Those are some good pictures. I saw a group of 18 turkeys on my place Monday as well. That is fairly unusual as I think I have only seen any on my place about 4-5 times in the 14 years living there. I knew they were around nearby but I don't really have any woods to attract them. However they were digging my cut corn fields. I didn't shoot either. I guess I should have had my camera with me as well so I could have have shot some as well.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2005)

nice pictures!

I am from new vienna and hunt around hillsboro alot. Its nice to see another local.


----------



## FISHONAJ (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the positive comments. When i got back to work and it became known i didn't "get one" most people said sorry to hear you didn't have a good hunt. 

Non-outdoorsmen sure don't get it. OBVIOUSLY i had a great time just being out in the woods and i was very lucky to see as much as i did. Like i said, sitting quietly in the woods gives lots of time for reflection. Personally i didn't feel the pics i took were that great, but i posted them because i wanted to share.

The best pic of the hunt would have been a shot of me sitting in my long johns, eating lunch by the firepit, with my eyes buldging out as a 12 pointer :! ran by and my shotgun was 10 yards away by my truck


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

The buck would have been worth seeing for sure. NOW- about you in your long johns  I'd have to think about that one.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

I consider myself extremely lucky when I can get out and watch a sunrise from a treestand and watch the woods come alive... And when I return safely to enjoy another trip.... I have had a good hunt. If I only see deer, I am a happy man. It's not about the kill - it's about the enjoyment we get from our sport (yes, it is a sport!).


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

crankus_maximus said:


> It's not about the kill - it's about the enjoyment we get from our sport (yes, it is a sport!).


 So what "ball" are you carrying out into the woods to make it a sport? I don't care what folks what to call it...sport, recreation, whatever. I just call it fun.


----------



## DZimmer_1 (Jul 3, 2005)

bkr43050 said:


> So what "ball" are you carrying out into the woods to make it a sport? I don't care what folks what to call it...sport, recreation, whatever. I just call it fun.


In some of the public land it is deffinently extreme dodgeball. there is so much lead flying around sometimes it seems very similar anyways


----------

